# Support the Sponsor fishing Contest!



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the thread to discuss the contest! If you have any questions or comments fire away!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=24446

Below is the list and link to the current sponsor forum..........

*Sponsors Forum*


----------



## lswoody (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim, I think this is a great idea!!!!!!!! This will give our great sponsors here some help and one of the Tinboats members will be Blessed with a great prize. Jim, you are "The Man"!!!!!!!!! Thank you for this super web site!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohhhh yeah Cannot wait for this one



What to buy, what to buy?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim sounds like a great idea - Would it be possible to have a link to each sponsor added to this tread just to make it easier for people to place orders - Just an idea.

Good luck to everyone! :beer: A little extra luck goes out to my salty brothers [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

What if you already have a "half ton" of sponsor baits? Does that count or do we need to buy more?


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim! This is a really nice offer.


----------



## wihil (Mar 16, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Jim sounds like a great idea - *Would it be possible to have a link to each sponsor added to this tread just to make it easier for people to place orders *- Just an idea.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :beer: A little extra luck goes out to my salty brothers [-o<




This is a great idea!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Jim sounds like a great idea - Would it be possible to have a link to each sponsor added to this tread just to make it easier for people to place orders - Just an idea.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :beer: A little extra luck goes out to my salty brothers [-o<



*
All sponsors are listed on the right hand side: https://www.tinboats.net/*


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 16, 2012)

fender66 said:


> What if you already have a "half ton" of sponsor baits? Does that count or do we need to buy more?


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you already have a "half ton" of sponsor baits? Does that count or do we need to buy more?
> ...



If you already have sponsor baits that is fine to use as long as you catch the fish after memorial day and before Labor day.


Thanks for the reminder there will also need to be a secret item in with the picture of the fish and bait that will be announced just before the contest starts starts.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry guys but im out of this one, JDBaits will be closed till June.. Maybe longer....................... Stay Tuned


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Sorry guys but im out of this one, JDBaits will be closed till June.. Maybe longer....................... Stay Tuned





If I owned JD Baits I would fire you


----------



## kycolonel138th (Mar 17, 2012)

:USA1: A Good one. =D>


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys but im out of this one, JDBaits will be closed till June.. Maybe longer....................... Stay Tuned
> ...



Maybe he's already fired himself and looking for a replacement.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...





He does lots of things to himself already - so I agree!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 19, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Galveston340 (Mar 19, 2012)

*...where is this contest going to be held? If I have a product from one of the sponsors...but am down here in "Fishing Heaven" in Texas can I as well get in on this one??*


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2012)

Galveston340 said:


> *...where is this contest going to be held? If I have a product from one of the sponsors...but am down here in "Fishing Heaven" in Texas can I as well get in on this one??*



Yes! Fishing is at your own lakes and ponds. If your using a sponsor provided bait just take a picture of the bait, fish and secret item to be announced and it counts as one entry. 

The secret item is something like a key, coin, lure, dollar bill. I announce that just before the contest starts so no one gets a jump on someone else.

If you purchased a non-bait product from one of our sponsors, let me know here or Via PM what you got and I will calculate the correct amount of entries and add them to my list for the contest. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. 
Jim


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 20, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Sorry guys but im out of this one, JDBaits will be closed till June.. Maybe longer....................... Stay Tuned


Nice, I'm now selling some extra jdbaits plastics, $2 a worm, fatboys at $3!! We all know they work lights out. 
:grin::grin:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2012)

Who needs some JD Baits? i have lots of them 



Discount prices !


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Id buy from wasilvers, he is honest, trust worthy, respectable and pleasant. Ahab is stinky and mean......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Id buy from wasilvers, he is honest, trust worthy, respectable and pleasant. Ahab is stinky and mean......




Hey - I am not mean - that part is just wrong [-X


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 20, 2012)

This is great because I was planning on using some of the jd baits for dropshotting this year. I tried it with some success last year (10 minutes = 2 fish) and wanted to give it a real run this summer. Just hope my baits hold out till June!


----------



## Butthead (Mar 21, 2012)

So is this the thread were I tell everyone I just bought a 30" Slider G5 in Olive Drab Green? 
Or is this a "Pics or it didn't happen" thread?
Or do we just PM Jim? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

Butthead said:


> So is this the thread were I tell everyone I just bought a 30" Slider G5 in Olive Drab Green?
> Or is this a "Pics or it didn't happen" thread?
> Or do we just PM Jim? :mrgreen:



Just PM me so I Can keep track.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim if we buy items now does it count towards points


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Jim if we buy items now does it count towards points



Yes sir!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 24, 2012)

And sixgun86 has been supported! lol


----------



## fender66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Jim, for the great idea and support! 
Mike


----------



## pelagicbldr (Apr 2, 2012)

fender66 said:


> What if you already have a "half ton" of sponsor baits? Does that count or do we need to buy more?



WE can easily arrange "a half ton" of habitat to be shipped, our stuff adds up weight pretty quick!!
I just got back from delivering and installing 350 units of our habitat to Chris Kelsay of the Buffalo Bills to his private pond in Nebraska. The total weight of the load was 7200 pounds. Great story and pictures with video coming soon!!!
"Get em' in and your sure to win!


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that is awesome! =D>


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 9, 2012)

i got a few W2F stickers about a month ago i but on my jeep and lure wall, is there a way to enter with that stuff ? ?


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2012)

VT-Bass13 said:


> i got a few W2F stickers about a month ago i but on my jeep and lure wall, is there a way to enter with that stuff ? ?



Yup, PM the details of your order (amount paid and dates) :beer:


----------



## Popeye (May 25, 2012)

Does wearing a tin boats t-shirt count?


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Does wearing a tin boats t-shirt count?



no! :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 28, 2012)

I'm missing something here. For the life of me,I cannot find the 'Secret Item" anywhere. Some give me guidance,please. I'm going fishing in 1hr.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> I'm missing something here. For the life of me,I cannot find the 'Secret Item" anywhere. Some give me guidance,please. I'm going fishing in 1hr.



It is a $1 bill! 8)


----------



## Popeye (May 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm missing something here. For the life of me,I cannot find the 'Secret Item" anywhere. Some give me guidance,please. I'm going fishing in 1hr.
> ...



I'll have to get change, all I have are $3.00 bills. Hey Ahab, you got change?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm missing something here. For the life of me,I cannot find the 'Secret Item" anywhere. Some give me guidance,please. I'm going fishing in 1hr.
> ...




THANKS,Jim.


----------



## fender66 (May 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm missing something here. For the life of me,I cannot find the 'Secret Item" anywhere. Some give me guidance,please. I'm going fishing in 1hr.
> ...



Guess I'm out. I don't have a dollar. Anyone have one they can send me or do you think I might be able to return a dollar's worth of the thousands of dollars of fishing and boat gear that I have?


----------



## Bugpac (May 28, 2012)

Is it changing everyday?


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2012)

Just bumping this as a reminder you can win a really cool IGFA certified Boga Grip :shock:


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 8, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > S&MFISH said:
> ...



Should have caught me yesterday before I bought the FF, now I don't have a $1 either.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 8, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Should have caught me yesterday before I bought the FF, now I don't have a $1 either.



At least you won't have to spend any more money on a hook remover.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 11, 2012)

Any up-dates


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > S&MFISH said:
> ...





I WILL NEVER CHANGE!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 11, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I WILL NEVER CHANGE!



Why was that an expected response?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I WILL NEVER CHANGE!
> ...



Expect the expected - I am also limited !


----------



## Popeye (Jul 11, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



Oh goody goody, we got the Limited Edition Ahab


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a reminder that time is winding down for your chance to win a Certified Boga Grip! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2012)

Winner of this contest will be announced at some point this weekend. I am trying to figure out how to videotape my screen besides just pointing the iphone at it and hitting record.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 30, 2012)

Who won?


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> Who won?



No one yet, I have to get off my rear and put it all together to pull a winner. I will do it real soon. :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 2, 2012)

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Who won?
> ...




:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2012)

Will be posting the winner tomorrow night around 9PM! Stay tuned. I am just waiting to confirm one members totals.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2012)

I am going to pull the name from a program called "The Hat" at 7:30 PM on the dot. I am going to have the PC clock open next to the program and I am going to try and video tape it with my iphone. If the video does not come out, you will just have to trust me. I have nothing to gain or lose from picking someone. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2012)

The Winner of the support the sponsor contest is none other than Captain Ahab! If I did not run this contest myself I would of called it BS! :LOL2: 

[youtube]abu79jHKMMI[/youtube]


Congrats Captain, I will contact with you with which Boga you want so I can get it ordered!

Thanks to all the members that supported the paying sponsors. All kidding aside, I really, really, really, appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2012)

Wooooo Hooooo it is about time you members started understanding that I should alway win EVERYTHING!



I would like a gold plated Boga Grip with (real) diamond plating 


Extra Large please!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 4, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Wooooo Hooooo it is about time you members started understanding that I should alway win EVERYTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH JEEZ! He's gonna need an extra large hat now too.

Congrats Dave, if anyone can, I'm sure you will put it to good use.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Popeye - glad to see you posting!


I was just thinking about you tonight - well trying to think but the voices keep getting in the way, you know what I mean!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 4, 2012)

Cardio treadmill stress test tomorrow morning to see if I need the other stents put in or if this can be controlled with medication


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 5, 2012)

=D> Way to go Capt :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats. No more lie'n about #'s now


----------



## fender66 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow...this is going to be tough but I'll give it a try.......

congrats %^[email protected]$#@ Ban Ahab!


Well...I tried. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the support


----------

